# yall may wanna hit the deck!!!!



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

somebody was a bad boy and pushed the little red button!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

You should never play with the button!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Get him!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

yea, and tracking number take all the FEAR away!!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well.... at least he gave the Poor Soul fair warning.... :dunno:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

NOOOOO! Not the _*red*_ button!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tritones said:


> NOOOOO! Not the _*red*_ button!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Uh-oh


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Giggle.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

uh ohhhhh. payload is delivered!!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

why james?!
what did i ever do to you?
i am a friend to small animals.
i stop at cross walks for little old ladies.
i used to wash dishes for the salvation army.

but noooooo,none of that was good enough for you,was it james?!

you had to go ahead and rattle my cage with a bomb filled with fantastic cigars!!










well,i'll show you!
i'm gonna put some kittens in old ladies pockets and push 'em in front of the salvation army bus!

and if that don't work,i'm gonna smoke everyone of these cigars! and i'm gonna enjoy 'em too!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my, you sure did beat up on Ron! That is about the best selection I've ever seen anyone hit him with & a superb effort! :clap2::clap2::clap2::dude:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Holy Haussensneiffer!!!!!!!!*

That is a brutal hit right there!!! Nice work James!!!! :high5:

Congratulations Ron! Couldn't have happened to a nicer feller :nod:

.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Great hit James!!!! What a great selection of smokes!

I always wondered what someone can bomb Ron with after seeing his stash?!? Well you sure did hit him hard. 

Enjoy the smokes Ron, I'm sure you did something to get hit! haha...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow - Ron's a real bomb magnet these days, isn't he? Wonder why that would be? He never bombs anyone. He never sends custom-made "Shuckins Special" cigars in custom-made tubes reading "Bombed by Shuckins." He never contributes to the forum staggering numbers of amazing reviews of cigars commonplace and exotic. He hasn't done anything to make Sultan cigars available in America.

Sheeesh! Leave the lazy bum alone! :biggrin:

BTW - jaw-dropping, eye-popping, coffee-slopping, floor-mopping ordnance there!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

have at em ron!!! just showin that us "noobs" aint afraid of the big guns!!!!!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow. i doubled my ring gauge in one day lol


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Oh my. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice hit!!


----------

